# Using homemade fog chiller -- Pre-cool??



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm planning on making a fog chiller this year. Have a 400W fogger to use with it. I'll be purchasing an Igloo cooler, probably 60 qt Ice Cube, and was wondering if people pre-cool their ice chests before hooking it up to the fogger. Reason I ask is because you would normally pre-cool the ice chest before loading it with ice and food before a trip. So would the same principals apply here? I haven't noticed anyone comment about this. Thanks.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I never heard of pre-cooling an ice chest...how can you pre-cool plastic and expanded foam??


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

i think any pre-cooling will quickly be lost since you are going to be filling the chamber with hot evaporated water and glycerin. I'd skip and get right down to haunting.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

*Scratching head*



Devils Chariot said:


> i think any pre-cooling will quickly be lost since you are going to be filling the chamber with hot evaporated water and glycerin. I'd skip and get right down to haunting.


Good point about the heat. Kind of skipped over that in my mind. I'm pretty sure that all coolers and thermos, cups, etc. say to cool down your insulated container before putting what you want to keep cold in there. Just like if you want to keep it hot, run hot water first. Kept thinking about getting it colder; forgot about how hot the air going in would be.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

There is something to be said about travel time prior to the cooler. If you have only a 1 ft length of pipe leading to your cooler, the fog will be hotter than a 5 ft length. But Devils Chariot is right, coolers work as is and you shouldnt have to worry about extra cooling methods.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Never heard of cooling down a cooler first?


----------

